# pureftpd and altlog [SOLVED]

## fudge

Hi All,

I've moved a pureftpd installation from Solaris to Gentoo and am having problems getting the --altlog option working.

In my /etc/conf.d/pure-ftpd file, I have

```
MISC_OTHER="--altlog w3c:/z/tmp/pureftpd.log --chrooteveryone --noanonymous --nochmod --dontresolve --notruncate"
```

Yet when I start the server, nothing is logged.  The directory permissions are all OK and normal logging to /var/log/ftpd/current also works.

So what's going on here?  Any help is very much appreciated.

FudgeLast edited by fudge on Fri Nov 30, 2007 10:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## elgato319

I'm using:

```

LOG="-O clf:/var/log/ftpd-awstats.log"

```

to create logs for awstats. Works fine.

----------

## fudge

Thanks for the reply.  I tried your suggestion but it still didn't work.

I suspect it may have something to do with the fact I'm using metalog for my system logging.  What are you using for yours?

----------

## elgato319

It's syslog-ng on my side.

----------

## fudge

Tried using syslog-ng, no difference.  Diving into the source to figure things out now.

----------

## fudge

 :Embarassed:  Ahhh, realized that logins aren't covered by altlog.  Only file transfers seem to be logged in altlog.  Sigh, I really have to pay more attention to detail.

----------

